# Bafles profesionales



## Pablo16

He visto que constantemente piden los planos para armar diferentes tipos de cajones, yo por el momento les dejo planos de algunos muy buenos, principalmente para equipos de alta potencia, bajos potentes y algunos de rango Medio-Bajo. Si llegan a armar uno de estos no olviden un buen crossover.
Espero que les sirva.

Bueno, los archivos son demasiado grandes y despues de varios intentos encontre la pagina donde vienen. Se las dejo   Speakerplans.com   En la parte de READERS PROJECTS odran encontrar fotografias de algunos equipos. Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, colaboro con este link que encontré, parece serio.

Acústica Beyma - Fabricante Altavoces Profesionales desde 1969

Ahí bajás lo que dice "Catálogo de Recintos Acústicos" que son como 40 planos de bafles desde 15" hasta 5". Hay un subwoofer de 12" bastante lindo.
Hay bafles tipo dee jay, tipo sonidista, tipo home. En fin, hay muchos.


También encontré éste plano. Tiene un muy buen sonido para discotecas o salones de fiesta o cualquier lugar para dejarlos fijos, porque para llevarlos como DJ, pesan una tonelada!
Es el FOLDEN TL4025 de Electro Voice para woofer de 15"

Acá http://www.speakerplans.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=999&PN=1 hay muchos más diseños de EV, JBL, Selenium


----------



## anfis

Yo recomiendo que diseñen sus propias cajas a no ser que tengan los woofers o parlantes que vienen con el diseño ya que las cajas estan diseñadas para las especificaciones de ese parlante.
Para diseñar cajas en funcion de los datos de su parlante prueben con eminence designer, winisd, bassbox, etc. hay muchos de estos programas para probar.

Recomiendo esto ya que por mas que usen una caja profesional y le ponen otro parlante que no tenga las mismas caracteristicas que las que te ofrecen en el diseño no va a rendir.
Salu2


----------



## gustavo86

hola recien llego a este foro y se me hizo interesante por esta seccion. Como dice anfis los diseños deben cumplir en regla para que funcionen igual que los originales (mismo tipo de madera, mismos acabados, mismos elementos,etc).  Lo ideal es que si les gusta el diseño hagan sus calculos basados en dicho diseño y las bocinas que piensen usar. 

El winisd es un buen programa de inicio para que hagan sus calculos y sobre todo muy util, cabe mencionar que el nivel del programa va creciendo de acuerdo al nivel del usuario, es decir, si eres inexperto en su uso podras calcular diseños sencillos, si eres eperto podras facilmente con algo mas complejo.

animo y a diseñar se ha dicho.


----------



## eldoktor

alguien tiene planos para armar las cajas folden? gracias


----------



## Cacho

¿Leíste el tema entero?
Hay un link a una página con planos de folded horns...

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Como bien dice Cacho, busca en la de speakerplans (1er mensaje del tema)


----------



## sebastiangg

hola a todos 
tengo un amplificador de 200w stereo y quiero hacer los bafles de aproximadamente 300w a 8 ohmios. por favor alguien me puede asesorar, necesito saber los planos para unos de 10 o 12 pulgadas y tambien que parlantes debo comprar. tambien si me recomiendadan hacerlos de 2 o 3 vias. De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Aquí les dejo otro diseño de bafles FOLDENS para 12 pulgadas.

Les cuento que estos bafles eran muy buscados en los 90 por todos los DJ y dueños de boliches debido a su gran patada y alto SPL. Hoy en día ya no se los ven porque son grandes y pesados, pero el sonido es incomparable. Antes de morir tengo que tener uno de esos.


----------



## shocky

Les paso un tema bastante completo con planos:

Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)


Otra muy completa:

Planos para bafles y cajas acústicas
Saludos


----------

